# What is this XP crap?



## Matrix Agent (Jul 31, 2001)

Talk about selling absolutely nothing. Is everyone familiar with the general criticisms of Apple's advertising? On the whole, a lot of people say that it doesn't have a strong enough message, and doesn't present enough facts. Take a gander at this pic, it looks like Micro$oft is trying to outdo Apple on the advertising front. 

What are they trying to say? "we dont even need to tell you what this product is, because you're going to buy it anyway!" Why not just cram pure garbage down everyone's throats, oh wait, thats been done......

It looks like WinXP is going to have a new feature that lets you box people's faces. Think of all the ways that could be applied.....


-end of obnoxious sarcasm-


----------



## rharder (Aug 1, 2001)

LOL

-Rob


----------



## AdmiralAK (Aug 1, 2001)

ha ha ha ha ha   
Maybe a web cam is included in the package 



Admiral


----------



## iPenguin (Aug 1, 2001)

Has anyone seen screenshots of XP? To me it looks like Micro$oft is completely copying apple... Just without the good design sense 

I'd like to see how many people buy this piece of crap...


(If you haven't seen screenshots check out Micro$ofts web site... Yeah, I know... I felt dirty after going there too... I recomend taking a looooonnnngggg shower after visiting it...)


----------



## Trik (Aug 27, 2001)

Those idiots at ms are always tring to out do us.ALL the damn time its so annoying. there also working on another operating system based on .net 
Its called like black home or black hawk its aload of crap


----------



## zigzag (Sep 12, 2001)

black comb

probably because it is a comb, covered in lice aka bugs.

And they are trying to comb out the lice... er bugs, but it just isnt working


----------



## Siq (Sep 15, 2001)

EEEEWWWWW I AM UNCLEAN!!!!! i just did a $hitload of snooping around MicroHard's oops sorry micro$oft's site and found a suitably horrendous screen cap of the lame-o xp. you can find it @ http://microsoft.com/windowsxp/home/evaluation/tours/htmltour/img004b.jpg
YUCK if i were you i would wipe my history as soon as i was done... as i did.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 15, 2001)

you know....that picture, and XP in general, looks like something out of fisher price


----------



## Red Phoenix (Sep 15, 2001)

Have you tried the new theme Netscape has released for Netscape 6.1 and Mozilla 0.9.4+? I don't know which is more disturbing, the toys scheme, or the fact that I _like _ the toys scheme. I hope this doesn't mean I have a predispotion for XP. Anything but that!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 16, 2001)

He he I still use apple's techno and toys themes (original OS 8 issue) from time to time


----------



## Grecy (Sep 16, 2001)

I read a quote out of the New York Times a few weeks ago, it went almost exactly like:

"XP could not look more like a copy of OS X if it had been run through a copy machine"

I liked it. (the quote, that is)

I've seen a few of the beta's of XP ('doze friends have it) and I think its a joke. There is no way that people are going to WANT to use this. Everyone I know that has used it immediately turns off the new 'pretties' and just goes back to plain windows. 
They hate it. 
They wish they could run X.

-Dan


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 16, 2001)

Also considering the fact that M$ knows of hundreds of open wholes, raw sockets and exploits that can occur and they refuse to patch em....their excuse ? "Hacker will eventually find a way through"... what a buncha idiots.

LISTEN TO ME PEOPLE:
if you want your computer to be accessed by anyone out there and your private files-copies-patents going public go ahead and use XP


Admiral


----------



## Red Phoenix (Sep 16, 2001)

<sarcasm humor=0>Considering how Microsoft has stated that Back Orifice is software that allows one user to help another by temporarily controlling their computer, are you really surprised about their view on security?</sarcasm> A program that allows you to capture keystrokes or access someone's web camera is not software with good intentions.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 17, 2001)

web cam eh ???
hmmmmmmmm....maybe it's time to install one on my girlfriend's PC....its on ehternet and I can hack..aaahheemm...access it anytime  hehehee  


Admiral


----------



## scott (Sep 18, 2001)

What would you do if you logged into the webcam on your girlfriends computer and found her running Windows 95 chatting to Steve Balmer on MSN?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Sep 19, 2001)

I would give her a towel.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 19, 2001)

I would run to her place and take her to the emergency room !!!!
Maybe what steve balmer has is contageous!!!!! !!!!

(in reference to "I love this company video, and "developers,developers,developers,developers,developers,developers,developers,developers,developers!!!!!" video)



Admiral


----------



## Red Phoenix (Sep 19, 2001)

Personally? I'd poke my eyes out. You?


----------



## iPenguin (Sep 19, 2001)

> you know....that picture, and XP in general, looks like something out of fisher price



OS X = Candy (Gumdrop) OS

Windoze XP = Baby Toy (Gay) OS

Personally I like Candy better then Baby Toys... Mabye I'm just biased...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 19, 2001)

Gumdrops you can actually eat


----------



## simX (Sep 20, 2001)

What I don't get is that MS is releasing like an OS every 2 weeks!  I mean seriously, they just released Windows ME and Windows 2000, touted it as the best of the bunch, and then promptly kicked those out of the window (excuse the pun) with Windows XP!! WTF!!!

They could also use a little more sense on their anti-piracy policy.... Apple's doing well and hasn't had or needed one ever.

Heh, also, I actually don't mind the Luna interface compared to previous iterations of the Windows software, but I still wouldn't touch it with a ten-foot pole based on the fact that ALL of their enhancements are basically OS X/OS 9 ripoffs, as usual.

Apple invents and innovates, MS rips it all off and claims that it was their idea in the first place, with software anyway.  Dell does the same thing with their hardware (first the integrated wireless networking, NOW the "easy-open" chassis that Apple had since 1998!!).

What an ignorant world we live in, with 95% of the users not using Macs.


----------

